# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Analizator masy ciała - pomoc

## pablok

Witam Wszystkich :Smile: . Piszę z taką dosyć niespotykaną sprawą ale mam nadzieje ze dobrze trafiłem :Smile: . Otóż zamierzam w niedalekiej przyszłości ( może od lutego 2012) otworzyć własny specjalistyczny  gabinet dietetyczny. Jeden z problemów, z którym się obecnie borykam to wybór miejsca (ale z tym sobie poradzę) i wybór właściwego analizatora składu ciała. I tu niestety jest gorzej:/. Wklepując w Google frazę „analizator masy ciała” wyskakują różne cuda, a człowiek niestety nie ma czasu żeby to wszystko na spokojnie przejrzeć. Więc pytanie do Was – mieliście/miałyście kontakt z takim sprzętem? Jeśli tak to jakie były kryteria doboru? Jakich firm był to sprzęt itp.? Proszę o wszystkie informacje, które mogą okazać się cennymi. Dziekuje

----------


## Akkor

A z tych co już wygooglowałeś to masz jakieś konkretne modele? Bo wiesz..tak to możemy rozmawiać cały dzień i bez konkretów się skończy. Ale tak ogólnie mówiąc, to priorytetem dla ciebie jest to, aby urządzenie pokazywało faktyczny skład ciała – wyniki muszą być PRAWDZIWE! To wtedy możesz się rozejrzeć za analizatorami Biospace, nie podajesz mu danych tych co każdy analizator chce. Dlaczego to jest lepsze? Bo wtedy analizator nie działa schematycznie, nie korzysta z wpojonych wzorów, a każdego traktuje „indywidualnie” jeśli tak można powiedzieć. To akurat jest wg mnie duża zaleta.

----------


## pablok

Wiesz co chyba z tych co przeglądałem to nie miałem tego bios pace, będę musiał mu się przyjrzeć bliżej. Ale wrócę jeszcze do niepodawania tych danych – większość sprzętów jednak potrzebuje te dane żeby pokazać wynik, ale w życiu bym nie pomyślał ze podanie takich danych może fałszować wyniki!! To jakiś absurd…

----------


## Akkor

Możesz to łatwo sprawdzić. Bierzesz inny analizator wpisujesz co trzeba i wychodzą odchylenia w wynikach, raz jest jeden wynik, a jak zmyślasz dane np. wiek to jest drugi, no chyba nie o to chodzi prawda? Możesz się też rozejrzeć za analizatorami z serii InBody, wystarczą na ładnych parę lat. Ale co ważne musisz się tym interesować i czytać. W tym temacie wydaje mi się, że nie ma miejsca na błędy, bo będzie to godziło w Twoją profesjonalność i opinie o gabinecie.

----------


## pablok

Czytam czytam, ale problemy zamiast znikać to pojawiają się kolejne. Np. teraz moja wspólniczka podrzuciła fajny temat, czy przypadkiem nie otworzyć dwóch gabinetów w dwóch różnych miastach, a wtedy będzie mi potrzebny jakiś przenośny analizator nie? Te InBody to są produkowane tylko jako stacjonarne? Czy mają tez może przenośne?

----------


## Akkor

No to jeśli z tej serii cie interesuje to poczytaj o InBody 370 (chyba taki..sprawdź jeszcze) ale on powinien mieć małą drukarkę. Jest bardzo prosty w obsłudze o ile dobrze pamiętam. Zastanów się też, czy chcesz mieć w analizatorze wzrostomierz, moim zdaniem jest to ważne, ale to musisz poszperać jaki model go ma  a jaki nie. Ja już nie pamiętam  :Smile:

----------


## pablok

Już nie pamiętasz? Widze ze jestes obcykany w temacie to pewnie pamiętasz hehe :Smile: . Czekam na informacje :Smile:

----------


## Akkor

Jednym słowem mnie podpuszczasz widze… InBody J10 ma wzrostomierz, tylko że to jest analizator stacjonarny. Nie można mieć i tego i tego. Zastanów się też jeszcze nad samą kwestią montażu bo to nie jest takie proste zadanie jak się wydaje.

----------


## pablok

A tam jest jakaś instrukcja? Sam go montowałeś czy wołałeś jakiś specjalistów? Bo jeśli instrukcja jest prosta to soboie  poradze.

----------


## Akkor

Neeee, stary wszystko co ma gwarancje to lepiej niech montują specjaliści. Jak jeszcze prowadziłem swój gabinet to analizator kupowałem w medfitness.pl. Przywieźli, zainstalowali i nauczyli mnie jak powinno się takie urządzenia używać. Dla mnie zdecydowanie lepsze niż czytanie instrukcji – ucze się w praktyce.

----------


## pablok

No dobra, to mam pewien pogląd na całą sytuację, wiec teraz pozostaje znaleźć na to fundusze i zdecydować czy jeden gabinet i wtedy stacjonarny analizator, czy dwa i wtedy mobilny. No nic, mamy nad czym myśleć. Dzięki za pomoc i pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Akkor

Spoko, ale mając jeden gabinet tez możesz przecież kupić mobilny – inwestycja na przyszłość :Wink: . To taka mała podpowiedź. Daj znać co wybrałeś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś mi może w miare syntetyczny sposób opisać działanie InBody230? Tzn. pokazać jego mocne i słabe strony ale nie z punktu widzenia teorii ale praktyki. Czyli pytanie kieruje do praktyków :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim musisz sobie odpowiedziec na pytanie czy faktycznie potrzebujesz analizatora przenośnego. Zakładam, że tak właśnie jest. Wobec tego musisz zwórić uwagę na takie elementy jak: czy ma drukarkę przenośną, jakie parametry bada (tu musisz określić specyfikę swojego działania), czy będzie to obsługiwała kobieta czy mężczyzna, czy jesteś w stanie sam "ogarnąć" i przeszkolić personel w obsłudze tego urządzenia zeby nie wychodziły kwiatki. I pod tym kątem przejrzyj ten model InBody230. Na ile sie orientuje wiele z tych rzeczy o których pisałem ma, ale najlepiej sprawdz sam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

InBody to znam na pamięć chyba a i zawartość strony medfitness nt. analizatorów też. Z zamkniętymi oczami moge powiedziec co gdzie jest. Natomiast brakuje mi opinii od praktyków. Tego w dalszym ciagu poszukuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale tak to akurat jest. Take analizatory jak InBody230 to już jest sprzęt wysoko specjalistyczny i wszelkich opinii trzeba szukać na takch forach bądź tez już bezpośrednio u osób które z niego korzystaja.

----------


## dwast

A ja bym sie włąśnie nie kierował tymi opiniami a sugerował sie wyłącznie tym co mówi sprzedawca. W kontekscie tego analizatora medfitness. Dlaczego? Bo to oni wystawiają gwaranacje i to oni najlepiej znaja tez sprzet. Poza tym napewo był testowany wiele razy w taki sposób w jaki gabinety tego nie robia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuję w Poznaniu salonu giebetycznego w którym pracuje sie na InBody230. Myślę o zakupie go do siebie, ale wczesniej chce to skonsultowac z kims kto na tym urządzeniu praucje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba prościej ci będzie pojechać do Białegostoku do Medfitness i tam dowiedzieć się szczegółów. No chyba ze juzkogoś znalazłaś/znalazłęś z tego Poznania?

----------


## Waja

Mnie sie akurat wydaje, że najważniejsze jest określenie tego, czy potrzebuje sie analizator mobilny (przenośny) czy też nie i dopiero wtedy można się głębiej zastanawiać co wybrać. Jak przenośny to moze być i ten inbody230, jak jakiś stacjonarny to już inny model. kwestia doboru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz, niekoniecznie. Bo może byc tak, że teraz ktoś ma jeden gabinet. Ale biznes zacznie mu się kręcić lepiej i będzie potrzebował drugi analizator. To po co kupować stacjonarny, jak można od razu kupić przenośny inbody i być zabezpieczonym na przyszłość?

----------

